
Paint your system login sessions in a google calendar - draegtun
http://poisonbit.wordpress.com/2010/06/16/paint-your-system-login-sessions-in-a-google-calendar/
======
bkudria
Thanks for posting this. I had not yet had my quota of string-twiddling Perl
for the day.

